# CREE 270 Lumen LED Replacement Bulb For 6P Too Bright?



## H. neanderthalensis (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been thinking about replacing the P60l lamp assembly in my 6p with one of these 1 mode replacement LED bulbs. The lowest lumen output I have found is a whopping 270 lumens. 

Is this too bright? 

The P60l is rated at 80 lumens. I do own another light that is rated at 160 lumens and that is really bright. 

How would the CREE affect battery life, and is 270 lumens really necessary?


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to CPF!

One thing you'll eventually notice is that there is no such thing as too bright, too big, too small, too cheap, or too expensive. Superlatives are the only way to speak here. 

To answer your question, 270 lumens can be useful in certain situations. It might be too bright for close up work, but probably not bright enough for a search and rescue scenario, but would be perfect for camping or walking the dog. Obviously it will reduce battery runtime when compared to something putting out 80 lumens, but I would say not by much given that new led technology uses energy really efficiently. 

Where are you shopping for these led bulb replacements? maybe we can suggest a better place or a better product to use.


----------



## H. neanderthalensis (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm shopping around on eBay and practically all the CREE LED replacement lamps are under $20 including shipping.


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 11, 2011)

Remember the ebay drop-ins aren't actually the output they claim, that is just a wishful extrapolation of possible outputs at given currents in optimal conditions, not what you'll actually get in most cases.

Search around CPF for 'P60 drop-ins' and you'll find literally hundreds of options for replacements for your G2.


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd like to ask a related question to anyone who can answer. What is the brightest drop-in for the 6P that makes sense regarding heat sinking limitations?

I'm looking for a 1 mode drop-in that doesn't need long run times...light is kept beside a pistol in my night stand so it's only used briefly to check out what ever is going bump in the night.

I'm sure a XP-G would work. Is a XM-L too much for a 6P drop in heat dissipation-wise?


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 11, 2011)

The Thrunite XML is pretty good, not wicked harshly driven, yet puts out a good 470 lumens or so.


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 11, 2011)

H. neanderthalensis said:


> I'm shopping around on eBay and practically all the CREE LED replacement lamps are under $20 including shipping.


 
Specifically, look for a member named nailbender and his sales thread. He can build a p60 dropin for your C2 with many of the popular and high performing leds. If you're looking for around the $20 range, then his might be a little out of the price range with his starting at $30, but I can definitely attest to the quality and output claims of his builds. 



gcbryan said:


> I'd like to ask a related question to anyone who can answer. What is the brightest drop-in for the 6P that makes sense regarding heat sinking limitations?
> 
> I'm looking for a 1 mode drop-in that doesn't need long run times...light is kept beside a pistol in my night stand so it's only used briefly to check out what ever is going bump in the night.
> 
> I'm sure a XP-G would work. Is a XM-L too much for a 6P drop in heat dissipation-wise?


 
The brightest would have to be Oveready/TorchLabs triple xpg drop-in. They have been tested to run at full power continuously until the battery runs out, and still stay intact. There are other triple led drop-ins with about the same output and even quad led drop-ins that put out even more light, but I don't know if they've been tested to run at full power for extended periods of time.


----------

